# Merging Partition



## stellar (Jan 7, 2014)

I have 500 gb HDD and i made 4 partition of 115 gb. But i Need 3 partition only. How can i delete one partition and allocate the free space to the other partition equally.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

use windows' built in partition manager for deleting required partition and extend only one partition. Or you can use 3rd party HDD management tool like Minitool Partition Wizard for doing it.


----------



## stellar (Jan 8, 2014)

But I want to extend equal free space in all 3 drives.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 8, 2014)

Easus partition manager should allow you to do this easily. Try it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2014)

i dont encourage to use windows own disk management tool. instead use easeus partition manager/aomei.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

try AOMEI. its a giveaway till 10th January.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/...partition-assistant-professional-edition.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Luffy said:


> try AOMEI. its a giveaway till 10th January.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/...partition-assistant-professional-edition.html



i even contacted them after i failed to register with the giveaway key due to some issues.anyway within minutes the key got registered and by that time their service support team had sent me a new key for registering again


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 8, 2014)

Easeus should do it.

However you will have to do the calculations manually.

Delete the last partition first. Extend the 3rd partition to the calculated final size. Then move it to the end of disk.

Now extend the second partition to the calculated final size. Move it adjacent to the 3rd partition.

Expand the first partition.

--------------

Which OS do you use?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 8, 2014)

REMINDER :
Please note that this a MAJOR operation and this can go wrong for a variety of reasons. Do not attempt this without a total backup which has been verified to be correct.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 8, 2014)

Keep a recovery tool handy for any disaster.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 8, 2014)

And take backup of data.
Also, make sure your UPS is fully charged as well.


----------



## hitesh (Jan 9, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Also, make sure your UPS is fully charged as well.



Why? This process is pretty fast


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 9, 2014)

Any power situation will be disastrous. Sometimes if the UPS is not fully charged, it may not provide the seamless switchover in case of power loss. Further partition moving will take some time more so if it has significant data in it.
Better be safe than sorry


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2014)

stellar said:


> I have 500 gb HDD and i made 4 partition of 115 gb. But i Need 3 partition only. How can i delete one partition and allocate the free space to the other partition equally.



Partition Wizard Home Edition


----------

